# Scope rings on 700



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

What are the lowest weaver style rings I can mount on a rem 700 for a 50mm scope with a 30mm tube.


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

Just checked my 30 06 and a medium is the lowest


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the help Carl.


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

forgot to ask, If it is a short action, the low "may" work


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Depends...... 
How thick is the base?
How long is the scope?
Short action or long action?

Typically it's going to be either medium or high depending on the above.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Scopes not here yet. Long action. Leupold bases weaver style bases


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

What scope did you order?

Leupold PMR bases?


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Zeiss victory 4-16x50. Those maybe the bases not sure. What rings and bases could I use to mount it as low as possible.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know off the top of my head with out actually being able to measure the scope, bases, and rings. 

You are likely going to need high PMR rings with that scope and the Leupold bases you have. It's fairly short scope at only 13.25" with a short tube so the objective lens is going to be right over the chamber area.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok. I'll probably end up bringing it to ya up there.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a BDL and with a 32mm obj and low rings I had to remove the rear sight .


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Dnz


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Could I mount the scope lower with those.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Kerry would know. I just like them alot.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Assuming that Zeiss's measurements are correct and the outside diameter of the tube at the objective lens is *exactly 56mm* it would make the measurement to the center of the scope at the objective lens 1.10236".

The measurement to the center of the front ring 30mm medium DNZ mounts is 1.105".

This would give you a clearance of .00264" at the receiver. Less than the thickness of a piece of notebook paper.

If you include the step down from the receiver to the barrel and the taper of the barrel this should give you a gap of less than 1/8 of an inch. This measurement would of course depend on the position of the scope, front to back, for eye relief but it would clear with a very small gap.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

It's a 50mm. Any chance at all that lows would work.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

chaddd said:


> It's a 50mm. Any chance at all that lows would work.


Yeah, the glass lens is a 50mm but the aluminum tube that surrounds the lens is 56mm outside diameter.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Ooo. That sounds like what I need then.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

chaddd said:


> Ooo. That sounds like what I need then.


Another Zeiss..... Chad your my hero!!!!!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> Assuming that Zeiss's measurements are correct and the outside diameter of the tube at the objective lens is *exactly 56mm* it would make the measurement to the center of the scope at the objective lens 1.10236".
> 
> The measurement to the center of the front ring 30mm medium DNZ mounts is 1.105".
> 
> ...


----------

